

Germany summons US ambassador over claim NSA bugged Merkel's phone - danenania
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/24/germany-summons-us-ambassador-nsa-merkel-phone

======
drill_sarge
when it was revealed they spy on everyone of us, they said: ahh no big deal,
americans are our friends. And now they found out they personally were spied
on, it's suddenly super horrible and evil. Fuck them.

------
devx
I imagine the US ambassadors are working overtime these days, in all
countries, to make up excuses for the US government, and try to mend their
relationships (hopefully unsuccessfully, since they'll just be vain promises).

